# Flourocarbon



## Techhead (Oct 18, 2005)

I just starting using flouracarbon over the winter as a lead on some wary perch and bluegills and walleye fishing this spring. I have notice about a 25% higher catch rate with the flourocarbon leader. Has anyone else had the same success. and has anybody ran them for a full summer on lindy rigs and spinners and bouncers yet? thanks, just testing if i should tie up 25 spinner and lindy rigs, if it would be worth it


----------



## jamesavp (Apr 20, 2006)

I use flourocarbon all the time. I have seen the diff. I use the new berkly transition florocarbon line. It is a little pricey but works very well. When I used to fish for snook in Florida florocarbon was a must. These fish are very smart and can see line very easy in shallow water but with floro i tricked them every time. the transition line is orange when not in the water but when it touches the water is tranitions to clear color making easier for you to see the line jump and harder for mr fish to see the line.
Great stuff, give it a try.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

It really depends on what lakes you fish, and how clear the water is. I fish Devils all the time and use fireline 90% of the time. This spring I've been pitching jigs with vanish transition to be able to watch the line and detect strikes. Its not as sensitive as the fireline, but I like the fact that it changes colors out of the water and its easy to see.


----------



## Techhead (Oct 18, 2005)

thanks guys


----------



## allgamehunter (Jan 15, 2006)

i love fireline its way strong and it disappears better in murky lakes and rivers better that mono. also ive never been bitten off by northerns or walleyes on it


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

allgamehunter said:


> also ive never been bitten off by northerns or walleyes on it


You must not fish enough! Fireline is some tough stuff but it still gets broken off by the eyes and pike! 8)


----------



## wacky tambaqui (Mar 25, 2007)

I've completely switched from mono to fluoro in all of my fishing. The intense UV radiation we get nowadays just destroys all mono in a matter of hours.

The new Berkeley Vanish Transition and P-Line are the two brands I use and have done well with them. The first and only issue I had with fluoro was the increased rate of knot failure but I got around that by changing my knot-tying techniques. Moisten with spit, help the knot close with pinched and moistened thumb and forefinger, and never let the line rub on itself when closing it. Spot-test your knot before resuming the fishing.

It took a little getting used to but fluoro's durability and immunity to UV radiation are well worth it.


----------

